# breeding white and white



## carrie-ann (Jun 3, 2013)

Can two white dogs be mated? Iv heard you can get problems and was just wondering


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Yes, they can be bred. You could breed a white dog to a purple dog if you found one.

Same problems can pop up just like with any two dogs bred together. Hopefully the breeder knows what they're doing.


----------



## GSDGenes (Mar 9, 2006)

There are no known problems associated with breeding white to white, only the problems anyone can get breeding GSDs of any two colors together. The important thing is to make sure both breeding partners are sound, healthy, and of good temperament, structure and breed type.


----------

